# Free in Edinburgh - cardboard bike box



## MajorMantra (24 Jun 2009)

My new Ribble came in a truly massive box. If no one wants it I'll cut it up and recycle it but I thought it might be of use to someone wanting to post a bike. 

It's large enough to fit an adult bike with the wheels still attached and the handlebars rotated.

If you want it, you have to come and pick it up. I live in south Newington near Cameron Toll shopping centre.

Matthew


----------



## summerdays (24 Jun 2009)

My kids have past that stage but I used to love large cardboard boxes for entertainment value. A box would usually last about 2 weeks before falling to pieces.


----------



## MajorMantra (24 Jun 2009)

...and so on. I'm not sure how fun a bike box would be though, it's kind of narrow. I suppose it would make a nice wall for a fort.

Matthew


----------



## summerdays (24 Jun 2009)

Cut it up, draw on it, they could create a shelter between two chairs etc, crawl through as part of an course - just leave it to the kids imagination - I'm sure they would think of something.


----------



## MajorMantra (24 Jun 2009)

summerdays said:


> Cut it up, draw on it, they could create a shelter between two chairs etc, crawl through as part of an course - just leave it to the kids imagination - I'm sure they would think of something.



Yep. Unfortunately my social circle doesn't include anyone of the appropriate age.

I've put it on Freecycle too. Hopefully someone can use it...

Matthew


----------



## MajorMantra (26 Jun 2009)

Come on, surely someone can use this? Otherwise the breadknife beckons which seems a bit of a waste.

Matthew


----------



## TopCat (7 Jul 2009)

Save it and stick it up the loft. If your ever moving house you can reform it into a box for moving stuff 

I would have took it but mine are holding up just nicely 




Regards
TC


----------



## MajorMantra (7 Jul 2009)

TopCat said:


> Save it and stick it up the loft. If your ever moving house you can reform it into a box for moving stuff
> 
> I would have took it but mine are holding up just nicely



I live in a flat so space is at something of a premium. I'm away from Edinburgh for a few days but when I get back the box is headed for the bin - unless someone steps in to rescue it very soon.

Matthew


----------



## Bman (10 Jul 2009)

had to post this one :


----------

